# UCI worlds in Carson, bringing the bike.



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

A bunch of us are driving down to Carson tomorrow from Nor Cal. Bringing the bikes to do some morning training. Any suggestions where to ride?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

wheel_suker said:


> Any suggestions where to ride?



San Diego.


----------

